# I won!



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Remember that competition I entered a while back, with an extract from my novel? Well, I got a letter yesterday saying that, while I hadn't won top prize (hence no money), my extract won the fiction nomination and this society of Literary Authors will send a letter of recommendation to the top ten literary agents in England !! Result ! Also, I have to go a a black-tie event to pick up the award. Sweet Jesus, my speech is going to be legendary. I'll try not to cry or thank god though.


----------



## Sojourner (May 21, 2005)

That's OK, He'll be watching anyway. 8) Congrats!


----------



## ShyTiger (Apr 1, 2005)

Congrats to you Mr.Martinev.


----------



## maria (Oct 28, 2004)

yay


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

Congratulations!!
You thank God - that'll be the day!!!! :lol:


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

If i wasn't so consumed with jealousy i'd wish you a hearty congratulations! :twisted:

Which story was the one you ended up submitting? I quite enjoyed your writing style and frankly am not surprised that you won. Have you written a full-length novel yet?


----------



## SillyPutty (Mar 29, 2005)

Congrats! Well deserved.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

> If i wasn't so consumed with jealousy i'd wish you a hearty congratulations!
> 
> Which story was the one you ended up submitting? I quite enjoyed your writing style and frankly am not surprised that you won. Have you written a full-length novel yet?


 :lol: Sebsatian, you are a love. I know you're happy for me really.

It was an extract from 'A Tranquil Breeze' that I submitted, and I've taken 10 years to write the first five chapters, so no I haven't finished the complete novel, and so on the remote chance that someone actually wants to publish my work and see the finished article, I will be well and truely up s**t creek without a paddle. I'll have to take intravenous Crack and somehow tryand slow down the earths rotation to 50 hours a day to get it done.


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

Congratulations Martin. Are you gonna become famous and forget all of us?


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

> Are you gonna become famous and forget all of us?


God willing, yes. :wink:


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

Martin, the "A Tranquil Breeze" excerpt that you posted on here is short. I rifled through a bunch of old posts but couldn't find the longer version that you posted. You did post a longer portion, didn't you? Do you happen to know where it might be?


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

The first five chapters are around 10,000 words Sebastian, and I don't think I've ever posted it all on here. If ya want to appreciate the full beauty of it, then PM me and I'll send it to you. It's easier that way, as copying directly into a post on here compltely cocks up the format.


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

Quote: 
Are you gonna become famous and forget all of us?



> God willing, yes.


Great. Can I have your Moderator position? :twisted:


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

> Quote:
> Are you gonna become famous and forget all of us?
> 
> Quote:
> God willing, yes.


I hear ya.


----------



## Brainsilence02 (Jan 29, 2005)

Congratulations 

I will read "Romance" when I stop beeing lazy... Or rather, when I find the courage to face these images.

What issues do you like to cover in your stories?

Hey! You are a Moderator now!


----------

